# What is your IM Super Hero or Super Villain Name?



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

Also name some powers.

Discuss.


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2006)




----------



## LexusGS (May 26, 2006)

Y you keep making these gay threads?
Please don't reply to this comment with a gay comeback!


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

*#9*


----------



## david (May 26, 2006)

We're waiting to know who BigDyl's hero is.......................


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> We're waiting to know who BigDyl's hero is.......................


This is she...


----------



## topolo (May 26, 2006)

I know her


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I know her


very well I imagine.


----------



## MyK (May 26, 2006)




----------



## topolo (May 26, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> very well I imagine.



Indeed


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

Mexican Honky


----------

